# FW Jigsaw puzzle part 3, introducing the Malcador Infernus.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> From what they've given us it looks like the arse end of a Malcador with a fuel/ammo trailer attached. Perhaps a Malcador variant with an inferno cannon, or better yet, an inferno gun like what the Warhound Titan has?



Well it appears I was right and it is indeed a Malcador variant sporting a huge, "fuck off" flame weapon.This model makes me happy in the pants because of how awesome it is. No doubt it will be released alongside IA11, and is one of the rumored tank kits that will be available then.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

But is that a flamestorm cannon it be sportin? It looks to small to be the titan gun. Maye it is an AP2 flamer which would just kick ass!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

i think that's the first malcador variant I actually like

bfg for the win

~O


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd saw that from the looks of it the range of the flamer is going to be quite good (for a flamer).

Looks damn good either way.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Holy feck...its a seige flamer!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Malcador infernus, looks like a beast


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Malcador infernus, looks like a beast


And a sexy beast at that!


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

I shall call mine "The Burninator"


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Burninator! Lol.
It is indeed a sexy piece of machinery.

SGMAlice


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

My orks shall call thairs Mr. Burny, oh wait I'll work on that.

Anyhow, its nice, I want one to Ork


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

maybe they're test running it to see if its worthy of the new sisters dex? 

joking/wishlisting aside, that tank is bad ass.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Gog said:


> My orks shall call thairs Mr. Burny, oh wait I'll work on that.
> 
> Anyhow, its nice, I want one to Ork


A looted Infernus would be a burna boy's wet dream come true, imagine all the oomies you'd get doin da burny dance with one of these babies.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I really like this model [stores it for the Krieg army I plan on starting one day...]. But I don't like the weedy little guns on the side sponsons...


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

i might just have to attempt to build one of those when i have finished my centaurs


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting that they call it a Malcador variant when it's clearly based on the Valdor chassis...

But it still looks awesome! I'm tempted to get one for my Chaos Guard at some point in the future.

I'm going to be the first to admit that I think a giant Bane Wolf type poison shooter would have been much more badass, but hey, beggars can't be choosers!

Forgeworld strikes again with another excellent tank! :victory:


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

They call it a Malcador variant because the Valdor is a Malcador variant.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Desecai said:


> They call it a Malcador variant because the Valdor is a Malcador variant.


Exactly.

I'm in 2 minds on the model..I love it from back to front except the Flamer piece on the end. Yes I know it's a Flamer-type weapon but it doesn't look right to me.

I will still get one though seen as I have the others...VTH, Minotaur, as the engine/hull/trailer details sell it for me more than the actual weapon.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll be getting one one of these, especially if it uses the flame storm template. It'll mean that I won't need to buy multiple hellhounds to field the Hellstorm Squadron from Apoc Reload, just so I can use that big, "fuck off" template.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Would you like some tank with your flamer? Looks like a giant flamer with wheels (that's not a bad thing by the way).


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> A looted Infernus would be a burna boy's wet dream come true, imagine all the oomies you'd get doin da burny dance with one of these babies.


exactly, im thinking ork it up and use it as my Burnas Kustom Battle Fortress, I wanna know what that flamer does tho its massive


----------



## Maverike Prime (May 4, 2010)

Okay.... I want one. If for no other reason then I can run it with my Chaos Marines in Apoc as a means to say "FUCK YOU IN COVER!"


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks Cool I guess the stats for the giant flamer might be between a flame storm cannon (on land raider redeemer sponsoons) and a inferno cannon (by the way where are the stats for those?). It shall almost defiantly use the flame storm template and may even be a flame storm cannon its self.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wish they had called it malcador crocodile


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

He shall be mine and I shall name him:

TROGDOR!!!
TROGDOR!!!
Trogdor was a man
I mean he was a dragon-man
Or maybe he was just a dragon
But he was still TROGDOR!!!
TROGDOR!!!

Burninating The Countryside.
Burninating The Peasants.
Burninating All The Peoples.
And Their Thatched-roof Cottages!!!!!
Thatched-roof Cottages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And the Trogdor comes in the NIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I would image the gun is an Inferno Gun. You know, the Titan Flamer. Basically, the Valdor can have power for a huge laser, yet this thing still needs to carry extra fuel behind it? That tells me the gun could easily be titan-grade.


----------

